# Wireless LAN Card won't work



## OSPITFIRE (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey there. So I have a pretty much brand new desktop and everything was working fine up until recently. The computer won't detect any wireless networks.

I have tried formatting it - it worked for about a week, not anymore.

Here's the deal: It was all working fine today until I installed a new language pack. 

I go to Device Manager and it tells me that *Windows cannot locate the drivers for the device* (802.11n Wireless card). So I assumed it is a problem with the driver - I updated it - I downloaded and installed drivers from various websites, including the official ASUS website but nothing worked.
Then I decided to locate the drivers manually from the list that was shown. There were a lot of "Wireless card" drivers showing up - I tried many of them but nothing worked. 

However, now *Windows says that the device cannot start (Code 10)*, whereas before the error message stated that Windows cannot locate the driver (Code 39 I think). 

I am starting to think that the problem lies within the hardware and not the software, unless it has something to do with the BIOS, which I am not too familiar with. I don't understand why it can work one day and then suddenly stop? :banghead:

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> I am starting to think that the problem lies within the hardware and not the software, unless it has something to do with the BIOS, which I am not too familiar with. I don't understand why it can work one day and then suddenly stop? :banghead:




Unfortunately that is the way it is with most hardware. One minute it works and then it does not. I can't help but wonder if the language pack though didn't somehow blow out the driver for the wireless card. Have you tried removing that or using System restore to go back to before you installed it?
Tell us about the language pack either it is for an existing program or is a new program by itself?


----------



## OSPITFIRE (Dec 22, 2012)

The language pack was for the computer itself. I went to the language settings and wanted to install a Bulgarian language pack. I did it and after I made that language the primary one for the account, I restarted the computer and then after that the wireless card wouldn't work.

I also tried seeing if the very recently installed anti-virus system was blocking the driver or the device and I don't think it was. I have been working on this for literally hours now and nothing seems to work. *I even uninstalled the device, and completely re-installed it with the latest drivers and I still get a Code 10 error.*

In the device properties it says: PCI bus 2, *device 0*, funciton 0. How can it be device 0?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried System Restore?


----------



## OSPITFIRE (Dec 22, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Have you tried System Restore?


I just did. It worked. I am hoping it won't happen again though (because this is the 2nd time it has stopped working)

Thanks for the help 

PS: the computer seems to be running very slow now, is this normal after a System Restore? It is a rather high-end computer... It's running unusually slow.


----------



## OSPITFIRE (Dec 22, 2012)

It stopped working again! But I have identified the problem. Turns out it was the anti-virus software all along. So after the System Restore, I installed Kaspersky 2013 again and it stopped working. I have no idea how to unblock it though :huh:

I have contacted Kaspersky's Tech Team, so we'll see what they have to say. Have you got any ideas? I went to Settings>Firewall>Networks and it I changed my listed network to Trusted but it didn't seem to do anything. Even worse is the fact that even when I exit Kaspersky the WLAN card still doesn't want to function (Device Manager says that Windows can't load the drivers again)

After about 9 hours of trying to solve this I am back to square one!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Exiting the Antivirus won't stop the affect of it, you need to uninstall it. Kaspersky is an excellent Antivirus but it seems to have way more issues with other software over the years then it is worth. If you uninstall it. Windows Defender in Windows 8 is now a capable Antivirus program and it should activate when you uninstall Kaspersky. If not you can access it in side Control Panel.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi please go to start>control panel>network and sharing centre>change adapter settings>

Right click the *Wireless Network Connection*>properties and look for an ndis filter from kaspersky and remove the checkmark click apply and ok and ok again.

Restart computer.

Check for internet connectivity.

The Kaspersky ndis filter is there to detect threats and prevent them infultrating your computer but sometimes it blocks internet access and detection of wireless networks also as a side effect.

If you found this is happening try updating to a later version of kaspersky or see if there is an update which may fix this issue.


----------

